# CPL class certification?



## tjstebb

Does your certification ever expire? I tried to look it up but was unable to find anything. I took the class about 5-6 years ago but never finished the process. I was a reserve police officer and we all took the class and were certified through the dept. I left the dept. due to health reasons and now want to complete my cpl. Do i need to complete the class again? 

Thanks, Tjstebb


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I took the class in Flushing, Mi. and the certificate is only good for 1 year. Then you have to take it again.


----------



## brookie1

tjstebb said:


> Does your certification ever expire? I tried to look it up but was unable to find anything. I took the class about 5-6 years ago but never finished the process. I was a reserve police officer and we all took the class and were certified through the dept. I left the dept. due to health reasons and now want to complete my cpl. Do i need to complete the class again?
> 
> Thanks, Tjstebb


There is nothing in the law that says it expires and technically no one should care. However the gun board may question it and may want to talk to you. It doesn't mean that they are right, but they are still the gun board and can further research anything they see as questionable. There is also a chance they might not care or don't notice the date and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tjstebb

brookie1 said:


> There is nothing in the law that says it expires and technically no one should care. However the gun board may question it and may want to talk to you. It doesn't mean that they are right, but they are still the gun board and can further research anything they see as questionable. There is also a chance they might not care or don't notice the date and everything goes smoothly.



This was another concern of mine.....Not that i have done anything wrong but i still don't want them searching to see if i have done anything either. I wondered if i should just shell out the money and just do it again.

thanks tjstebb


----------



## brookie1

tjstebb said:


> This was another concern of mine.....Not that i have done anything wrong but i still don't want them searching to see if i have done anything either. I wondered if i should just shell out the money and just do it again.
> 
> thanks tjstebb


You could always do a refresher course which is shorter and cheaper and turn both the certificates in with your application. Their concern is that you are current on the laws and that would do it. I know I will get bashed for being a money wasting idiot, but I took a refresher course when my cpl expired.


----------



## tjstebb

I actually just talked to the local instructor to sign up for he next class and he told me the certificate never expires and i should just turn it in and no waste my money on another class....He wants 175.00 for the class :tdo12:. I wish i would have done it years ago but never felt the need cause the only time i carried was when i was on duty and they would have paid the 105.00 fee too!


thanks again,
tjstebb


----------



## brookie1

tjstebb said:


> I actually just talked to the local instructor to sign up for he next class and he told me the certificate never expires and i should just turn it in and no waste my money on another class....He wants 175.00 for the class :tdo12:. I wish i would have done it years ago but never felt the need cause the only time i carried was when i was on duty and they would have paid the 105.00 fee too!
> 
> 
> thanks again,
> tjstebb


If you had done it years ago you would have been up for a renewal and another 105.00 anyway, lol. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## john warren

do it again, i bet you catch some answer you didn't the first time.
and that can't be bad.


----------



## SeNSoldier

Should my certificate still be good i got it april 17 2015


----------



## sparky18181

tjstebb said:


> This was another concern of mine.....Not that i have done anything wrong but i still don't want them searching to see if i have done anything either. I wondered if i should just shell out the money and just do it again.
> 
> thanks tjstebb


If you have never had a CPL whether you have or have not done anything is a moot point because they are going to fingerprint you and run your criminal history.


----------



## MEL

SeNSoldier said:


> Should my certificate still be good i got it april 17 2015


Yes, its still good. Less then a year old. They are good for 3


(Talk about blowing the dust off an old thread)


----------



## tjstebb

brookie1 said:


> If you had done it years ago you would have been up for a renewal and another 105.00 anyway, lol. Good luck and let us know what happens.



I am signed up for a class this saturday.....I called the sheriff's office and they directed me to the county clerk. She told me with the law change last Dec. The certificate expires 5 years after completed.


----------



## tjstebb

tjstebb said:


> I am signed up for a class this saturday.....I called the sheriff's office and they directed me to the county clerk. She told me with the law change last Dec. The certificate expires 5 years after completed.



I just noticed this post is 4 years old!


----------

